# Chico Update "After Ear Crop"



## Rojas209

*Chico Update "After Ear Crop" So what color is he?*

Well here is Chico at @ 14 weeks, almost four weeks after his ear crop, all his hair hasn't grown back but i had to share what he is looks like... Let me know what you think


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Looks wicked! Love it


----------



## Cujo's Mom

Chico is a cutie, ears looking good.


----------



## meganc66

The crop looks great on him, and he's growing up so beautifully! Love it!


----------



## Black Rabbit

That crop looks great  OMG what a looker that boy's gunna stop some shows for sure


----------



## gamer

I think the crop will end up being to short for my liking but love love love that the vet took the bell off


----------



## BayKidd

Really nice. how much did it cost you?


----------



## Saint Francis

Crop looks very nice!!! Where did Chico get those Bette Davis eyes LOL?


----------



## performanceknls

They look great! What a cutie!


----------



## Rudy4747

that is one handsome boy!


----------



## American_Pit13

They came out nice. Hes growing up fast


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Great crop on a handsome little angel baby!


----------



## megz

Looking good!! that is one cute lil pup!
a very nice done crop, and good a look for your dog!


----------



## Rojas209

BayKidd said:


> Really nice. how much did it cost you?


 $208 out the door with meds...

And thank you for all the good comments, 
but yeah I think Dr. Tan did a good job, he actually specializes in ear cropping...


----------



## Rojas209

By the way....what color would you say Chico is?


----------



## BigMoney

Your dog looks flippin sweet, great crop


----------



## Elvisfink

Very nice crop on a good looking pup.


----------



## BigMoney

This a show or a short crop?


----------



## EL CUCO

Looks like show to me


----------



## BusterFrWatts

Show cut..... 
And here's Buster @ 10 mo. 
Twins'Twins anyone!


----------



## angelbaby

what a gorgeous dog , love the eyes .


----------



## Pink

Great looking dog!


----------



## j/p

Rojas209 said:


> Well here is Chico at @ 14 weeks, almost four weeks after his ear crop, all his hair hasn't grown back but i had to share what he is looks like... Let me know what you think


beautiful pup wow love the pup already but i would like to ask why crop the ears i have never owned a pitbull before is it a medical reason should i get my pups croped hes 4 months now any advice would help

thank you and sorry if i offended you i just dont know about pitbulls


----------



## dixieland

It is nothing more than a personal preference.Some people just like the way it looks and some people do it for shows.In certain registries that look seems to be more preferred than an uncropped look.


----------



## j/p

thank you very much i apriciate the info


----------



## NoRtE

were did u get them done?


----------



## Natawnie

Gorgeous!!


----------

